# Wellbutrin xl



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hey there!I am looking for any information if any of you have been on Wellbutrin XL?I was wondering and good or bad experiences.I am coming off Cymbalta and going on Wellbutrin XL.Please let me know~!Vamplady


----------



## 15353 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi. Lets see .. I have been taking Wellbutrin for about two months now. I started out very very small ... 1/4 of a 150mg pill. I slowly moved my way up .. each time by 1/4. I have now been at 300mg for close to a month. The first two weeks of being on 300mg were great! Soo much energy, my spirits were lifted very much, i was more motivated to get up and do stuff, my bowel movements were completely normal 2-3 times A DAY (as opposed to maybe 2 times a week), and I lost about 5lbs. Weight loss is an EXTREMELY common side effect, so if this is bad for you, you might wanna watch out. But anyway .. the first two weeks were amazing .. but unfortunately after that .. nothing. I lost my initial energy, I am back to being constipated, and I'm not feeling as motivated .. the weight has stayed off though. When it worked, it was great .. it just didn't last too long. But this, by no means, means that it will do the same for you. It may work for years!! So i definitely think it is worth a try. This is a great website to go to for other people's opinions on Wellbutrin: http://askapatient.com/viewrating.asp?drug...WELLBUTRIN%20SRHope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I take 300mg too, but I take my Wellbutrin in addition to Lexapro. Lexpro worked great for me but I gained 30lbs in a year, it made me so hungry, a side effect of Wellbtrin is weight loss so my doc figured that would help I feel better but I think it just evened things out. Now I've seeing a weight doctor and he discovered part of the reason for my weight gain is very low blood sugar, he gave me Phentermeine and a few other things to lose the weight and some stuff for my blood sugar and told me eat 6 small meals per day.


----------



## 16268 (Jul 5, 2005)

I guess I can chime in with a bad response to wellbutrin XL. I was at 150mg for about 3 days, it increased my anxiety 10fold and made my D alot worse, mostly aggravated by anxiety though. I'm prone to anxiety though and I've heard from lots of people that it works great for them. Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------

